# Fenix LD30, LD41, LD50



## Animalmother (Jan 30, 2012)

-Anyone know anything about this light coming out?
-LD40 with XM-L I am thinking.


----------



## din107 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

LD50, as i know will be powered by 6xAA.
LD41 - it is upgrade LD40 using XM-L and metal body.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

any photos?


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

650lm


----------



## gopajti (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*



roadkill1109 said:


> any photos?


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

I want it. 
I am about to get doped up and go in for a liver biopsy. This will be on my mind.
650Lumens = Me Happy.

I already have a Olight S65 that does 660ANSI according to SelfBuilt.
Can't wait until it's released to it's magic. I do wonder, is it going to be bigger then the S65?
I emailed Fenix a couple weeks ago asking when they'll release it and they said couple weeks so I am expecting it real soon.

Thanks for posting those pictures! It looks like a real nice light.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

Price tag on it and the modes!!?


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

Hope they announce it soon, the months almost over.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

The end (back-side) of the LD41, looks like the TK35.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

I def want an LD41 with the same ld40 tube not tk35 shaped.


----------



## pblanch (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

Is it just me or is the LD41 just plain ugly?


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally think its better if the body is metal.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*



pblanch said:


> Is it just me or is the LD41 just plain ugly?


Have to see it in real-life. But it could be worse  -like some XX-Fire lights


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*



firelord777 said:


> I personally think its better if the body is metal.



The new design should also mean that it tailstands. I am definitely interested if the runtimes are just as good as they were on the LD40.


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 26, 2012)

Harry999 said:


> The new design should also mean that it tailstands. I am definitely interested if the runtimes are just as good as they were on the LD40.



Yes, that was a welcoming sight as well. 

I'm hoping Fenix brings out some TA series models though


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone have dimensions on the lights? 
Hoping they would release info on them by now.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*



pblanch said:


> Is it just me or is the LD41 just plain ugly?


Hideous:sick2: Idk what to say about the other 2


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

I just noticed that the LD30 and LD50 look like they have the same head. Is this the 3AA and 6AA version respectively of the Olight S35 and S65? I don't know much about the LD30 at all. Look quite nice though.

The LD40/LD41 looks quite utilitarian to me. Not looking for a pretty light in an emergency role.


----------



## Labradford (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

I'm glad they changed the design when they made a LD41....it makes my LD40 look even better !


----------



## ginaz (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

not feeling the LD41. I love my LD40 and have no problem with the polymer body. wonder if it'll still be a thrower with the XM-L?


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*



ginaz said:


> not feeling the LD41. I love my LD40 and have no problem with the polymer body. wonder if it'll still be a thrower with the XM-L?



If it's anything like the PA40, I'd say not really a thrower. At about 8,000Lux with SMO.
I still like the look of the PA40 over this, by far. Also, it already has slightly more output.

I am very curious how the LD50 compares with my S65.
If JetBeam made a 6xAA that had a slightly wider PA40 tube I'd be the happiest. Especially if it was dishing out 700ANSI.
The PA40 was one of my favorite lights of all time.

The LD50 looks heavy. Wonder what it feels like in the hand. And its size.


----------



## DanaC (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

Looks like the LD 30 and 50 are one and two-battery versions of the same thing. Look kinda thick for AA's.


----------



## low (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

I thought I read where the LD30 used 3 AA and the LD50 6 AA batteries.


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*



low said:


> I thought I read where the LD30 used 3 AA and the LD50 6 AA batteries.


You're right, they do.

I also think they look a little thick and heavy.
When they are released we can see the specs to know for sure.


----------



## brandocommando (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Fenix LD50*

I will not be upgrading my LD40 for that thing!!!:sick2:

Is the LD41 even neutral white??


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 29, 2012)

I like both ld40/41 lights, but the 41 does look a bit, weird from it's neck, but it's body looks cool


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 29, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> I like both ld40/41 lights, but the 41 does look a bit, weird from it's neck, but it's body looks cool



They did it probably to tailstand. I Also agree with everyone else.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 1, 2012)

My biggest concern with the LD41 is the tint. I have been looking at the LD40 and LD25 because of their R4 warm/neutral tint. If its an XML T5 I might, and only might, consider it. Otherwise, I think Fenix should found a way to keep the old body style and make it out of metal... 

The LD50 has peeked my interest though. Depending on the price tag this may be a good alternative to the TK41 for those who don't want to touch the triple digits for a light. Also wondering about the tint and how focusable it is. That would make a well rounded outdoor light collection, LD25, 40, and 50 :naughty:. I like that Fenix is expanding their AA line. It's kinda hard to pick up some C123's at Bob's gas station or charge your 18650's in the woods.


----------



## Animalmother (Mar 1, 2012)

One thing I like about my Olight S65, is the tint. Much better then my TK41/PA40 I had. It's much more on the neutral side. I also wondered how the tint would be with this Fenix light. I was also looking at the LD25 but since I have my S65 I decided to pass. 
I just emailed Fenix when they'll be released. I'll post back when I get a reply.


----------



## bon1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm very interested on a Fenix TK41, but I just came across this thread that I somehow managed to miss until now. I do not know anything about the Fenix LD30, LD41, nor about the LD50. So could you guys, please, tell me how all these lights compare to the TK41? As I understand it, LD and TK are different series of lights, which _I guess _are made for different purposes, but what this different purposes are?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 3, 2012)

bon1 said:


> As I understand it, LD and TK are different series of lights, which _I guess _are made for different purposes, but what this different purposes are?



My limited understanding of it is that the TK (tank) line of lights was design to be very robust in the construction. Basically to be able to put out a lot of light and take a tremendous beating. The LD line is Fenix's AA line of lights. While I am sure that they are quite tough themselves, they were designed to be bright, multi-mode lights that ran off of AA batteries. Where as the PD line is the same design aspect for lithium primaries. The LD and PD lines of lights are EDC or general use lights designed around certain battery types. The TK line is designed for something along the lines of police use. Tough, bright, weapon mountable, that type of thing. Also the TK line seems to be the premier line of lights made by Fenix, their biggest, baddest, brightest line of lights.

These new LD lights seem to be based off of more performance than they were before. I was going to say that the TK41 would be much more of a thrower light than any of the LD series, but I don't know how tight the LD60 will focus down.


----------



## Kokopelli (Mar 5, 2012)

L stands for Luxury, P for Power, E for Economy and TK should stand for Tactical. Tactical lights usually are more robust, has forward clicky single mode actions and are usually throwier.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2012)

TA was for tactical and TK for tank

Those pics look like taken from the box itself, where did you get those pictures?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 11, 2012)

From what I have been able to gather on the internet, pictures and basic info was available about these lights at events/conventions. Other than that I haven't really found any literature on them. 

What interests me is this photo





(image is from flashlightmania.com)

It looks like Fenix might still produce the LD40 as well as the LD41. It would certainly be nice if Fenix kept up with their neutral R4 lights. Besides, having more options is always a plus. I'm sure the LD41 is going to cost more to produce being that it is made out of more expensive materials. Perhaps they will keep the LD40 as a cheaper option in the 4AA set up.


----------



## bon1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just curious, but are grips like that of the LD41 easy and comfortable to grasp?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know about the buttons, I haven't seen enough pictures of the tail to really get an estimate. But I would think that it would be like the TK35 in regards of the body. A lot of people say that the TK35 is fairly comfortable to hold. It just seems to match the shape of their hand when they wrap their fingers around it. I know that the old Streamlight ProPoly 4AA was very comfortable to hold and to keep a hold of.The problem with holding the old ProPoly was reaching the switch, I had to turn the light sideways to do it. 

What is going to really make or break this design is the tail cap. If the tail cap has crenelatons deep enough to easily reach the buttons then it should be fine. If you have to do a lot of reaching around the end of metal to get to a recessed button then I for see a lot of people complaining about it (including me). 

But then again, that's a very personal thing. A lot of people like the switch on the JetBeam BC40. I don't, not at all. I can't really get enough leverage on the button to use it really fast with out causing myself a lot of pain. I have to have the large U shaped crenelations on a light, so I can fit the middle joint of my thumb in to use the switch. I can't really bend my thumb with that much force, it causes more pain then I would like to deal with for turning on the flashlight. But that may be different for you, or anybody else for that matter.


----------



## garbman (Mar 11, 2012)

Let's see what Fenix will do in the AA world.
Im currently happy with my Olight S35 and happier with the Sunwayman M40A XML.
If it will be compact i will give it a try for sure.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 11, 2012)

A Jetbeam PA41? might also come a little later after the LD41 is released.


----------



## CyberCT (Mar 12, 2012)

So the LD41 is not neutral white then? If Fenix is saying 650 OTF lumens with a neutral XML-T6, I think those stats are believable.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think that it will be a neutral, that was just wishful thinking on my part. I think they took the head off of the TK21, added some crenelation, and gave it 6v worth of AA batteries.


----------



## CyberCT (Mar 12, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> I don't think that it will be a neutral, that was just wishful thinking on my part. I think they took the head off of the TK21, added some crenelation, and gave it 6v worth of AA batteries.



Lame. I'm starting to dislike cool white. Too bad it's so hard to mod the TK35 (get the head apart). I think my PD31 is my current favorite compact light (I modded it with a neutral XPG-R5)


----------



## igoman (Mar 17, 2012)

Any new news, when these are coming out?


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 17, 2012)

igoman said:


> Any new news, when these are coming out?



+1


----------



## Animalmother (Mar 18, 2012)

Is the JetBeam PA41 really coming?
Didn't hear any news on that, because of I did I was loose complete interest in my own thread in a flash.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 18, 2012)

LD41


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 18, 2012)

If the LD41 is all metal then it is going to be heavy.


----------



## igoman (Mar 18, 2012)

What was wrong with LD40 shape? They should only change the shape so the LD41 would be able to table stand, now look at it. Who is going to carry this ***** in his hands!


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 18, 2012)

igoman,

 

It is not that bad is it!


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 18, 2012)

gopajti said:


> LD41



Do you actually have an LD41 or is that another picture you found?


----------



## gopajti (Mar 18, 2012)

SimulatedZero, I found this picture


----------



## Animalmother (Mar 18, 2012)

igoman said:


> What was wrong with LD40 shape? They should only change the shape so the LD41 would be able to table stand, now look at it. Who is going to carry this ***** in his hands!



Agreed, the PA40 is awesome. No need for the change. jetbeam pa42 be please be released soon to show up this mandingo of alight!


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 19, 2012)

You know, lumens are not everything. I have lately been looking at getting some lower powered lights with solid quality and UI's. The Fenix LD40 fits that bill and I suspect that the LD41 will too. the PA40 has a terrible UI in my opinion. Forward clicky is an awful to switch modes. But to each there own on that one. And as someone who uses their lights, the only time I need that much light is when I am on duty and it's my safety at stake, or if it's an emergency situation at the house. I.E. dogs being attacked by coyotes, someone breaking in, fire, etc... But to be honest, how many times does something occur where that amount of light is detrimental. I don't know... it's late and I'm tired so don't mind my ranting. I just feel that the LD41 is getting some undeserved hate here. I know it's fugly, but, to me so is a Glock. But a Glocks pure, brilliant function makes it the second most beautiful handgun in the world to me. Followed only by my Colt 1911. But, you know, to each there own.


----------



## jamesmyname (Mar 19, 2012)

Animalmother said:


> Agreed, the PA40 is awesome. No need for the change. jetbeam pa42 be please be released soon to show up this mandingo of alight!



No PA41(42) yet! I JUST bought the PA40 and I can't give in to flasholicism yet!

I love the idea of the LD50. I'd like to see more 4+ AA lights.


----------



## Animalmother (Mar 19, 2012)

jamesmyname said:


> No PA41(42) yet! I JUST bought the PA40 and I can't give in to flasholicism yet!
> 
> I love the idea of the LD50. I'd like to see more 4+ AA lights.



I am just wondering where the evidence is that there will even be one. I love the idea though, but I have found no other information on it then what's been said here on the boards. If anyone has any information regarding the PA41 I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Kokopelli (Mar 19, 2012)

Anybody have further information about LD50. I'm at the edge of buying an Olight S65. I don't want to miss the good price I found on S65 but I really must know that LD50 isn't much different than this. It is a zoom light as far as I understand, right?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 19, 2012)

It is a zoom light, it puts out 650 lumens, it runs off of 6AA, and judging from the photos it has a tail switch. Now here is my speculation as to the feature that the light will have based off of previous Fenix lights. It will have four modes, probably 8 lumens, 100 lumens, 300 lumens, and 650 lumens. It will have SOS and an oscillating strobe. The tail switch will incorporate a secondary mode switch, that will either be on the end of the light next to the power switch or somewhere near the end, for one handed "tactical" operation. It will not be able to run off of Li-Ions. It will loose lower modes when run with Li-Primaries, atleast until the voltage drops to ~1.2. It will be regulated and have a flat runtime while being designed to work primarily with NiMH batteries. There is a chance that it will have a bit of a greenish tinge to the lower levels of output. The lower levels of output will be current controlled and have no PWM. It looks like the body of the flashlight will be built along the line of the the TK40 and may even be as tough. It may, and I stress may, tailstand based off of looking at the tail. There is everything I know and guess about the light. If anybody has anything to add to that concept please feel free to do so. I think I read somewhere that the LD50 will be released sometime this quarter. But don't quote me on that because I don't know for sure. As far as price goes, your guess is as good as mine. 



> I don't want to miss the good price I found on S65



So then get the Olight and then save up for the Fenix as well:thumbsup:


EDIT: Disclaimer, everything beyond the first sentence in this posting is speculation and is in no way meant to be taken as fact for what the light actually will be. Just what I think it may be.


----------



## Kokopelli (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess this is a close guess. Thanks a lot for your opinions. Ld30 you described looks just like the light I offered on Fenix'es 'new light' survey done last year. 

New LD30 and LD50 have TIR optics. These could be the first XML + TIR + zoom lights ever. S65 looks decent already. I hope LDs appear soon. But if they will have a body as thick as a TK4x body they may still be bulky for their length.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 19, 2012)

Assuming they keep the body construction of the LD50 the same as the TK41, the diameter of the flashlight body would be reduced from 1.70 inches in diameter to 1.36 inches in diameter. This is just barely smaller than the size of a D-Cell battery, not a D-Cell flashlight but the battery itself. This is also fairly close to what I consider the perfect size flashlight to hold. 

My favorite flashlight, in terms of size, is the Maglite to C-Cell. To me at least, it represents the perfect, most comfortable diameter to loosely grasp or swing in self defense. It is the easiest on my hand to hold for long periods of time and all other pluses. The Maglite measures in a 1.13 inches in diameter. That puts the LD50 0.23 inches bigger than the perfect sized flashlight for me. That is assuming that they keep the construction of the battery carrier the same and that they keep the thickness of the aluminum walls the same. So it may be thinner (or thicker) because those measurements involve a fair amount of assumptions, but it should be decently close. So I guess you should just find your favorite sized flashlight and measure its diameter and use that as a comparison to see if the LD50 would be too big or too small for your tastes.


----------



## Animalmother (Mar 19, 2012)

Kokopelli said:


> Anybody have further information about LD50. I'm at the edge of buying an Olight S65. I don't want to miss the good price I found on S65 but I really must know that LD50 isn't much different than this. It is a zoom light as far as I understand, right?



I have the S65. It puts out 660ansi with a much more nutral tint. The LD50 looks heavy and doesn't look compact at all. The S65 is slightly shorter then the PA40. And much brighter. I had them both. Fenix is not offering anything I don't already have. Plus not a fan lf thier tints. 

EDIT: Sold my S65, I missed my PA40 much.


----------



## CyberCT (Mar 19, 2012)

Fenix needs to release more neutral white variants of their lights.


----------



## Kokopelli (Mar 19, 2012)

The idea they have adopted for their E series lights, a TIR lens, now makes me think if Fenix gained some way in using this type of optics. I have an E05, an E11 and an E15 in the mail now. I guess they can give an idea of what Fenix may have achieved in LD 30 and 50. Throwy but ugly beams I guess. Maybe the optics contribute the OTF lumens?

I have been playing with some TIR lenses for a week. A mismatched optic makes a total mess, and the beam out of a reflector is almost perfect. You're right. My TK lights also have greenish tints. I would definitely prefer a more natural white.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 19, 2012)

According to Fenix the LD30, LD41, and LD50 will be released sometime late April. So we shouldn't have too terribly much longer to wait.


----------



## GGallent (Mar 21, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> According to Fenix the LD30, LD41, and LD50 will be released sometime late April. So we shouldn't have too terribly much longer to wait.



Has anyone heard of any other focusable Fenix lights coming out besides the LD50?

Something in the TK series would be nice.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually like the look of the LD41 although I'm not sure about the flared tail standing end. It looks as if it might make it less comfortable to hold and pocket carry.

My Streamlight pro-polymer 4AA is still one of my favourite form factors. It's just a shame that they haven't updated the Luxeon LED.


----------



## dusty99 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm considering buying a TK41 but thinking it might be worth waiting to see how the LD50 compares throw vs. comfort and UI. From the pictures do folks think the LD50 will be _a lot_ more pocketable, or just a little bit more so? I assume from the reflector size that the LD50 will likely _not_ out throw the TK41...?


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 24, 2012)

Listen, if you want a beast thrower, take the TK41, I have it and it is awesome!


----------



## Kokopelli (Mar 25, 2012)

LD50 seems to have a TIR lens on it. These lenses usually throw well in a small diameter. It may give a no spill, pure throw beam at the throw end. It is a zoomie after all.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, that would be cool and the first Fenix to have a lense system.


----------



## jduck (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, April is almost over...anyone heard anything more on these?


----------



## kj2 (May 1, 2012)

jduck said:


> Well, April is almost over...anyone heard anything more on these?


Heard/read nothing.


----------



## bon1 (May 1, 2012)

I inquired about the release date of the Fenix HL30 headlamp and the Fenix LD41 flashlight a few weeks ago and they told me that they would do their best to release them as soon as possible sometime in May.

Hope this helps.


----------



## igoman (May 11, 2012)

These should come out sometimes this month then.


----------



## SimulatedZero (May 11, 2012)

Maybe, it wouldn't surprise me if we saw more delays. Things like this are very common in retail. There tend to be a whole bunch of snags that pop up and delay the whole thing. It wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't come out in June. Though it would be nice.


----------



## Animalmother (May 11, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> Maybe, it wouldn't surprise me if we saw more delays. Things like this are very common in retail. There tend to be a whole bunch of snags that pop up and delay the whole thing. It wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't come out in June. Though it would be nice.



This is real common in our flashlight world. I learned not to take release dates seriously anymore. I am happy with my JetBeam PA40.
The biggest let down for me was the Q50. I'd rather have it come out later then sooner if there are obstacles to work out.


----------



## yliu (May 11, 2012)

The LD50 and 30 seems to have some kind of optics if I saw it correctly, could it be a complete flood light? That would be cool.


----------



## lionken07 (May 12, 2012)

Can't wait for the LD50, any more news on this?


----------



## Richub (May 13, 2012)

yliu said:


> The LD50 and 30 seems to have some kind of optics if I saw it correctly, could it be a complete flood light? That would be cool.


I'm with ^^. A bigger, more powerful version of my E05 would be great.

I also read somewhere that these lights will use zoom optics, that would be awesome.


----------



## Animalmother (May 13, 2012)

I owned the olight s65. I wonder if the LD50 will be even bigger. I sold it and bought a PA40 again. Favorite multi AA light.


----------



## qtn2x (May 22, 2012)

Shouldn't Fenix LD50 be Fenix "LD60"? Afterall, LD20 = 2AA, LD30 = 3AA, "LD60"=6AA, It just makes more sense that way


----------



## fiberguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Sure would be nice if Fenix would release these, or at least the LD50 for me..


----------



## Ezeriel (Jun 17, 2012)

I've had the time-for-a-new-light itch ever since I saw pics of the LD50... now I'm just tired of waiting for it. 
The last thing I saw, with a release date, was a 2012 product catalog giving it a May release. 


I'm starting to wonder if the DX knockoffs will be out before the light is.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Jun 18, 2012)

I talked to Fenix's customer support a couple weeks ago and they told that the LD50 was still in its testing phase and didn't have a release date set as of yet. :/


----------



## kwalker (Jun 29, 2012)

Got an email today from Fenix Outfitters stating the E40 and the LD41 will be shipping July 10th but no word on the LD50 & LD30. Special promotional bundle : LD41 + Tenergy smart charger + 4 NiMH batts for $82.95. That's the one I'm going for. (520lm, 10k lux)


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 10, 2012)

Still think the TK35 is the best light Fenix makes if you want brightest output in the smallest package.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Had the LD50 yesterday in my hands  It's still a prototype- and Fenix hasn't set a date yet to release it. Have seen how the focus works and how it looks. And can tell you, it's very,very, very bad. No spot at all, only flood. 
Fenix has to improve this light, otherwise people will leave this light on the shelf.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Jul 13, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Had the LD50 yesterday in my hands  It's still a prototype- and Fenix hasn't set a date yet to release it. Have seen how the focus works and how it looks. And can tell you, it's very,very, very bad. No spot at all, only flood.
> Fenix has to improve this light, otherwise people will leave this light on the shelf.



So what, it has super floody and mostly floody as focus points?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 13, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> So what, it has super floody and mostly floody as focus points?



It is so floody, it's almost completely useless. Think it will do 20-30meters and then it stops.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Jul 13, 2012)

kj2 said:


> It is so floody, it's almost completely useless. Think it will do 20-30meters and then it stops.



You're making it sound as though the light has a fixed focus and isn't variable. If it does have a viable, variable focus system then the final production version may be able to focus down more.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 13, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> You're making it sound as though the light has a fixed focus and isn't variable. If it does have a viable, variable focus system then the final production version may be able to focus down more.



For what I have seen on the prototype-sample, there isn't much of a difference between completely focused in- and completely focused out.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 13, 2012)

Geez what's with all the hating on floody lights anyway? I prefer flood to throw. If the XML TK70 was in as small as a package as the TK45, that small tripple XML light would be my light of choice.


----------

